# Zombie Makeup



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

OK, it's been a million years since I posted on here... at least a million, maybe more... but in that time I started working at Smooth-On which makes my halloween obsession go into overdrive... anyway, we just produced a new video which I thought would be cool to show on here... it is a zombie effect we did... enjoy!




the 'blurb'
Smooth-On's Dragon Skin® FX-Pro and Slacker® silicone modifier can be used to create silicone gel filled appliances which move and flex with an actor's every expression. In this video, Dragon Skin® FX-Pro is combined with Slacker® and cast into a Shell Shock® resin mold to create a silicone zombie facial prosthetic makeup appliance. The appliance is then adhered using Skin Tite® silicone bio-adhesive to create a realistic skin effect.


----------

